# Non-Piranha POTM



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Siamese Tiger Fish
Royal Pleco
Parrot
Frog Fish
Mali Uromastyx
Flowerhorn
Blue Gill & RBP
Centipede - _Scolopendra subspinipes_
Tigerfish - _Coius quadrifasciatus_
Oscar


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

OMG THE FLOWHERHORN IS BEAUTIFUL!!!

GORGEOUS!


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

The flowehorn is awesome:rockon:


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

that bird has an alcohol problem...awesome :nod:


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

Bird bird bird, bird is the word.............


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

damn, im the only one for the tiger dat...


----------



## willis18 (Feb 4, 2004)

whose frog fish is that?


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

that centipede gives me the creeps


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

When I tried to submit a pic of my bird Innes wouldn't let it fly. What's up with that?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

OOOOH, innes! wassa WASSA wid dat?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

innes is a queer thats the bottom line.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

damned limeys


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

man and i thought i had issues, that bird needs help :laugh:


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

uh.. i thought we barred birds from the contest? fish and creepy crawlys?

... not that this bird isnt a party animal


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah, I made a mistake, I was not thinking, the bird in this contest should not really be there - I'm off to discuss with my minders as to what I should do about it









Oh and thanks guys for your kind words and for showing your appriciation for the time I spend every month running this contest


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

That FH is just beautiful. 'nuff said.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

That's a really nice centipede.

-PK


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Paul said:


> innes is a queer thats the bottom line.


 if you continue to make these obvious flaming posts, it will result in your banishment.


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

to much beer?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

voted


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

goingbig14 said:


> to much beer?


 haha :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2004)

That bluegill being chased by a piranha with a clean bite already taken from his tail is pure drama. Great photo.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that Mali Uromastyx is amazing


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> That bluegill being chased by a piranha with a clean bite already taken from his tail is pure drama. Great photo.


 that is a great photo but i had to vote for the flower horn


----------

